# Cichlids flashing with high water flow



## kmz (Jun 27, 2010)

I have a 6ft 135 gallon running for about 2 months. Malawi haps and peacock show males.

Filtered with an FX6 and running a Hydor 1150 circulation pump on the opposite end. Ammonia and Nitrites at 0, Nitrate at 20ppm. PH 8 with argonite substrate. Temp 80F. Water changes done weekly.

Problem I am having is when the Hydor pump is running, a few of the fish flash on the gravel. When the pump is off, they do not do this.

The are eating and swimming normally. There is no sign of illness.

Is it possible there is too much flow in the tank is causing stress to the fish?


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Sounds more like loose electrical current coming from the water circulation pump than it does like too much flow.


----------

